

If You are a Woman, Your Work Is Irrelevant - melindajb
https://medium.com/p/bf1a7c77873b

======
NovemberWest
_So, when Dave Eggers decided to rewrite my book as his own novel about a
youngwoman working her wayup through Facebook, the Wall Street Journal called
it a treatment of “the essential issues of the day.”_

Most likely, his book was more acceptable because he presented it as
_fiction_. Social criticis is always more acceptable when it is less blunt.
Joan of Arc was burned at the stake. Jesus was crucified. In contrast, when
humorists highlight social issues, we laugh. Social criticism is very
dangerous stuff. It can get you literally killed regardless of gender, race,
age, etc.

Edit: I will add that I am female and I find the "glass ceiling" maddening,
but I think the big thing about the glass ceiling is being denied the
knowledge and connections men have. I think that is the piece we need to work
on. And this kind of criticism does not further that cause. It probably helps
keep the problem entrenched.

------
xradionut
If you aren't in the "In" peer group your work is irrelevant.

~~~
manidest
I came here to say something similar. The ability to "break the rules" has as
much, if not more, to do with wealth and privilege than race or gender.

